# Anxiety Pill?



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Has anyone heard of Lorazepam for anxiety? I did a search but nothing came up. I'm trying to find something to help me deal with IBS that won't make C worse.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Noreen,Lorazepam is also known as Ativan. I would not suggest that you take this as a long term solution as it's liable to do more harm than good.I was prescribed this drug when I first started experiencing panic attacks (not related to IBS). It's highly addictive and your body can become immune to it VERY fast. Just after a month of taking .5mg about 3 or 4 times a week I was up to 1mg and that didn't even give me the same effect as what .5mg gave me in the beginning.I'd only reccomend this for very short term use, say 4-6 weeks. There's other ways to overcome anxiety such as Mike's tapes (if you aren't doing them already) and CBT. It's all in the way you talk to yourself. If you're looking for something long term I'd reccomend anti-depressants but I'd give hypno or therapy a shot first.As far as IBS was concerned (even though I'm D type) it had absolutely no effect on my stomach what so ever.Best of luck to you. If you want more information on this drug try searching under "Ativan" and I think you'll come up with more results.Shyra.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks Shyra, I took one about an hour ago and now I am very tired and don't feel any better so I don't think this is for me.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Noreen,Yes, fatigue is a very common side effect. For me, the thing I REALLY didn't like about it that it made me feel 'high'. Thinking back on what I did the days that I did take it almost felt like remembering a dream. I also wanted to add that I would experience rebound anxiety if I took it everyday for a week or so. My nerves would just be fried. I still take it on occasion but only if I feel that I really can't cope. I'm currently in CBT so I've reduced my dose to maybe 2mg a month.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Noreen, just curious but do you feel like you have mild anxiety or high anxiety, as that can make a difference on what to do or take.Also, is the anxiety driven by the IBS or do you feel that its more a general anxiety.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Noreen,Shyra's advice is good. They should be a short term solution, used in conjuction with CBT or some other therapy. They tend to be prescribed in very low dosages for IBS/Anxiety, and I wouldn't worry about taking it for a while. They tend to make you tired because you can't be relaxed and anxious at the same time. AZ


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

Just getting back to the computer now. To answer your question Eric,I think it is mild anxiety and from the Ibs a great deal but from other things also. Mostly IBS though. Always wondering how I will feel and if I can go here or there or even get to work on time. I haven't been on time in a very long time and feel like a jerk walking in so late every day.Then people go "Good afternoon". I work in a barber shop so I really can't tell the clients why. Also I have other health issues that I stress about.


----------

